# Black Rock Brewery



## Mercs Own (10/1/09)

I have been trying to find out about this one but so far havent heard any news or gossip. It is kind of official as they have the name of the brewery on a board out front of the old garage that has been completely gutted.

Who is behind it? What kind and size system is going in?

Any one know?

Looking forward to it as it is a half hour walk from my place :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Goofinder (10/1/09)

Hopefully they're not just going to use the Black Rock kits!


----------



## quantocks (10/1/09)

hey Merc.

can't find much myself. I can't read the ABN, but if you have a better copy of it perhaps you can look up the company/council papers on what's going on or who is building it.

http://www.abr.business.gov.au/


----------



## Frank (10/1/09)

The ABN shown would relate to the builder, Liquid Lines.
No further info though, but having a look at the builders other work, it will be flash.


----------



## Mercs Own (10/1/09)

Boston said:


> The ABN shown would relate to the builder, Liquid Lines.
> No further info though, but having a look at the builders other work, it will be flash.



Judging by the work on their site it is going to be very very cool - cant wait and I reackon they will be spending some significant money on it. They have kept the facade of the exsisting panel beaters but gutted evrything else as the picture shows. 

I must admit to being a touch envious - way back when I had a business partner and we were looking for a site for a brewery cafe this site is one I thought would be a good one. The business partner didnt - we are no longer partners.

Anyway I wish them luck!

Wes are you selling them a brewery??


----------



## taj (8/5/09)

Well I guess it's time to let the cat out of the bag, so to speak!!

The new brewery's called "TRUE SOUTH" you can check us out @ www.truesouth.com.au

My spanking new baby is a 12hl Newlands system from Canada, this state-of-the-art brewery will be encased in glass for all the world to see. I've formulated 5 fantastic core styles and have a couple of funky seasonals up my sleeve.  

At the brewhouse we'll have fully functional bars, kitchen and function room, which steps out to a beautiful deck overlooking the bay so you can sit back and soak up the rays while knocking back a couple cold handcrafted beauties.

I'll try and post some photo's of my new toy when i can.

Cheers and I look forward to having a beer or 3 with you all :beer: 

Sam Fss
Head Brewer


----------



## dogs01 (9/5/09)

Taj, 
Have tried to look you up at www.truesouth.com.au but cannot get any hits. Is there a trick or something to open the web site?
Regards
Dogs01


----------



## kram (9/5/09)

Clicking the link works pretty well  






Nice selection


----------



## seemax (9/5/09)

Looks great and only 15mins away from me, 2 microbreweries in close vicinity, how lucky I am!!


----------



## Mercs Own (11/5/09)

Ah finally! Great news Sam - looking forward to having you back in Melbourne and cant wait to be sitting on the deck drinking your beer and chewing the fat!

True South is about 30mins walk west from me so I reckon I will be making the trek often!

Looking forward to the piccies!

Good Luck!


----------



## KingPython (11/5/09)

I see the staples, wheat, pale summer and porter but RED ALE and NEW WORLD PILSNER!


----------



## taj (14/5/09)

King Python said:


> I see the staples, wheat, pale summer and porter but RED ALE and NEW WORLD PILSNER!


The styles on the website at the moment were a few ideas I was throwing around, And after several arguements with myself, I've knocked it down to 5 core styles with a few of the usual suspects and a few unusual one's, including 3 seasonals a cider (these'll be up on the website soon). 
But as we move thru the months and seasons and I start to get some feed back, it's not to say that the styles might change. That's the beauty of handcrafted beer.

Thanks For the well wishes Paul, looking forward to catching up! and hey, we might even dust off and fire up your little baby in the garage. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers Sam


----------



## Mercs Own (14/5/09)

taj said:


> The styles on the website at the moment were a few ideas I was throwing around, And after several arguements with myself, I've knocked it down to 5 core styles with a few of the usual suspects and a few unusual one's, including 3 seasonals a cider (these'll be up on the website soon).
> But as we move thru the months and seasons and I start to get some feed back, it's not to say that the styles might change. That's the beauty of handcrafted beer.
> 
> Thanks For the well wishes Paul, looking forward to catching up! and hey, we might even dust off and fire up your little baby in the garage. :icon_cheers:
> ...



A couple of experimental ales you think??? Sounds good. Dusting in anticipation!


----------



## Renegade (14/5/09)

Was Sam the brewer at the Macquarie Hotel until recently ?


----------



## joshuahardie (14/5/09)

She sure was.

She made some great beers there, that is for sure.

Josh


----------



## Mercs Own (16/5/09)

Renegade said:


> Was Sam the brewer at the Macquarie Hotel until recently ?



Yep and before that - Gunn Island and before that Little Creatures.


----------



## BrenosBrews (16/5/09)

Oh sweet as. I heard A LOT of money is going into this place...looking forward to it as I don't live too far away & have family friends who live a 5 minute stumble away


----------



## kahn (21/5/09)

Black Rock is in need for a decent place for a beer. Any chance for a sneak taste of any of the beers?

Looking forward to the opening in August.


----------



## brendo (21/5/09)

Looking forward to checking out the new digs post August... and a big welcome back to Sam!!

Brendo


----------



## taj (10/6/09)

Hey guys 
Cheers for the welcome back. :icon_cheers: 
I'm going to start a new thread in the brewery review section with the real brewery name "True South" so if you're interested in a bit of info, banter and what not about the brewery thats the place to go.

Cheers Sam.


----------

